# Terrified I have cancer



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

I have not been formally diagnosed with IBS but feel like it's the best explanation. A year or so ago, I started having D pretty regularly and no matter what I ate. Had a second child ,(I'm 31) company went through some layoffs and extra work drama and it seems like D symptoms got worse. I did the dumb thing and googled symptoms, everything I looked at at some point said cancer. I know my chances of this at my age are very slim but I just can't get it out of my head. Think I'm a bit of a hypochondriac TBH. I am not having weight loss, blood or any other symptoms of colon cancer except D. Really scared to talk to the doc because the waiting game of tests is a lot for me. My question is, do your D symptoms seemingly come out of nowhere ? Mine see primarily stress/anxiety related. Ate some butter and a grilled cheese nothing out of the norm for me. Immediately followed by bad gas and painful burning D. I am not lactose intolerant but I cut cheese way back. I feel really lost and I'm driving my wife nuts. All I can think of is i have some horrible disease. Just looking for some advice on how to cope. Imodium seems to work ok I usually take 2 but the past couple days had to bump it to 3.


----------



## PetitChou (Oct 14, 2016)

Digestive issues are very strongly linked with stress, so that's likely a huge contributor. I know what it's like to obsess about having awful diseases because I do it every time I feel sick, but there are dozens of more likely causes for your symptoms than cancer. Literally millions of people suffer from D without having cancer. You could always get a simple stool check for blood, which is meant to help rule that out, or a colonoscopy, but I think those would be more for your peace of mind than medical necessity.

To help with symptoms, I'd recommend you start with a diet, and maybe some probiotics (I like saccharomyces boulardii & L. plantarum. The boulardii especially is meant to be good for D). For diet I'm trying the SCD, which is restrictive but helps a lot of people get back to normal. I've never been lactose intolerant, but have just been diagnosed with SIBO and have noticed myself becoming more and more sensitive to foods. So it seems like an imbalance in your gut bacteria can make you suddenly sensitive to all the things you used to enjoy.

Also, taking Imodium (I have relied on it too, it's magical) could be making it worse--if you have bad bacteria in your gut, trapping them in there for longer could cause more D when the Imodium wears off. You could have SIBO like me, which can be helped with antibiotics, herbs, and diet. It might be worth a test, which many naturopaths/alternative doctors can do.

I hope you find an answer soon!


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you so much for the response. I really feel very silly even considering this, l think I'm a bit of a hypochondriac to be honest and I am 31 years old. It's just so frustrating that there doesn't seem to be any pattern to this and I've gone about a month with no major issues. I take a probiotic, peppermint pills, fish oil and Imodium daily and it's been working pretty decently up until Tuesday. This is just frustrating and scary and every time I look something up, the first thing I see is colon cancer. I've not heard of that diet before but it may be worth a try.


----------



## PetitChou (Oct 14, 2016)

You're welcome. I'm exactly the same, I spend ages worrying about my own health problems.. I always think I have something serious and dreadful, even though logically I know the chance are pretty low (I'm young too!). People with GI issues are much more likely to have anxiety, and that anxiety can make the GI problems worse. I've been doing progressive muscle relaxation lately (there are youtube videos on this) and I think it's helpful for stress.. not a quick fix, but anything calming is good for IBS

.

If you can, definitely try the probiotic types I mentioned.. Every strain is different, so what you're taking now might not be the perfect one for you. I think you can find S. boulardii in the product Florastor, which should be available in most pharmacy chains.


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you for the kind words and support. Have you been to the doc for all the testing? I am just by nature an anxious person and I really think that is where it starts. I'm going to try the pro B you mentioned.


----------



## edent (Sep 18, 2015)

Jreader,

I can completely empathize with your situation, and in more ways than one. I am 37 year old male with a long history of stomach woes, anxiety, panic attacks, and I'm definitely suffering from health anxiety (formerly known as hypochondria). I used to google stuff endlessly and convinced myself I was suffering from kidney/liver/pancreatic disease, HIV, you name it. My stomach rumbles and hurts, and I often find myself on the toilet repeatedly, no matter what I eat. Hell, having a normally formed BM is like finding a unicorn! Once in a while it's normal, and it's a great feeling but usually short lived. They took out my gallbladder last year, but that didn't end up being the master fix that I had hoped. I recently lost my job, and kind of figured I'd be more relaxed and my stomach systems would improve. Nope! The stress of job hunting is WORSE than the actual work, so here I am... in the bathroom, again. Let me take you back about 11 months ago. I finally mustered the courage to go to the doctor, explain my fears, and they systematically ruled out all the aforementioned illnesses I mentioned above. This past year, I did a barium swallow, colonoscopy, and most recently, an endoscopy. I couldn't find a ride home for my endoscopy, so they did it without anesthesia. I would highly recommend not doing this, as you feel like you're choking! Anyways, after all the lab and blood work, they finally were able to say that yes, I do indeed have IBS-D. I strongly suspect you'll be told likewise, given your age. Please follow my advice. I avoided doctors like the plague for a decade, terrified of what they'd tell me, and I lost a good portion of my prime years as a result. Please find a sympathetic GI doctor and be honest with them. I am pretty sure they'll do likewise and you'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## PetitChou (Oct 14, 2016)

Jreader said:


> Thank you for the kind words and support. Have you been to the doc for all the testing? I am just by nature an anxious person and I really think that is where it starts. I'm going to try the pro B you mentioned.


I haven't had any major tests done.. I've had IBS symptoms since I was 15, so my doctor didn't feel it was necessary to do anything invasive (and since I have medical anxiety, I didn't protest too much!).

Recently I started going to a more holistic doctor and he tested me for SIBO, which came back very positive. It's when bacteria overgrows in your small intestines, where there shouldn't be much or any. It can cause C, D, bloating, pretty much any GI distress. It might be worth you getting that test done.. It's very simple, you drink a substance that feeds bacteria then blow into test tubes so they can measure what gasses the bacteria releases. It's called a Hydrogen Breath Test, and the one I did is produced by Genova Diagnostics.

To treat the SIBO I'm doing the SCD diet, which starves the bacteria, and I've also just started a course of antibiotics. It's so nice to have a diagnosis and feel like I'm doing something to treat it.


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks so much for all the info. I'm going to look into it. I really think between 2 small kids, job insanity and everything else that a lot of this is due to how I handle it. I had a good month and I can get back on track, I just have to believe that every time I get an ache or a pain it isn't terminal. Staying away from Dr. Google would probably help.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Just having diarrhea doesn't mean you have cancer.

Several people report having anxiety along their IBS symptoms. However, not everyone does.

We have this ecosystem of bacteria in our intestine (called the human microbiome) and sometimes it becomes out of balance. We loose species when we take antibiotics, because that's what antibiotics do, they kill bacteria. The trouble is we have thousands of species of mostly good bacteria in our gut. When we kill off species or disrupt the balance of this ecosystem, we inadvertently harm our own health. IBS-D is just one health problem that has been linked to damage to the microbiome, there are many others.

Everybody's microbiome is different. We each have different influences that end up harming this ecosystem, thus the variety of symptoms from one individual to the next. I was just reading a nice article about probiotic pills, and how they don't seem to implant any new strains of bacteria {this correlates with earlier research I have read, that these probiotic pills lack the enzyems or passwords that let the body recognize them and let them establish in the GI tract}. I'll start a new post about this.

It is well understood that people with IBS have disturbed microbiomes, whether it is loss of species or imbalances. Sometimes diet helps. I was just reading that the FODMAP diet helps 50% of people with IBS. For others, an elimination diet may find the 'triggers'.

Dr. Thomas Borody, Centre for Digestive Diseases, is reversing IBS-D with an FMT with an 80% success rate according to Alanna Collen in her book, "10% Human". A few people have reversed their IBS with home FMTs, however it has it's challenges. I've been emailing with a freind that has just reversed her IBS-C after 4 FMTs. She is very knowledgeable, careful, and made a great deal of effort to do this correctly. Finding an acceptable donor is very,very challenging. Not everyone is a good donor. It is an enormous challenge.

Anxiety has been connected with the microbiome. You can look for research on this. Parkinson's, Alzheimer's, ADD, ADHD, Depression, and many others have been linked to damage to this microbiome. The simple truth is, we are mostly bacteria, and these bacteria play an amazing role in our health. Medical science has become very interested in this microbiome, We should as well.


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

Wow!! That's all I can say. This is very interesting and I appreciate the info and support. I have pretty bad generalized anxiety, went to therapy a few years ago but it's expensive.


----------



## edent (Sep 18, 2015)

Please go see a doctor. I am sure you don't have cancer, but nobody can know for sure. Once they eliminate the others, you may very well end up with an IBS diagnosis. Trust me, I was terrified of cancer, too. I was *sure* they'd at least find a few polyps "up there." But, alas, I'm in the clear. And, I think you will be too. And, please stop googling symptoms - you'll make yourself crazy!


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

So, I'm biting the bullet and making a GI appointment this week. Feel like i'm having ups and downs. 2 Weeks of pretty good feeling then today, nothing but back and forth to the bathroom. What I wanted to ask was is there any special I should tell the doc or ask for?


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

John Deere, I think this is my mind playing tricks to be honest I have genralzied anxiety disorder and I obsess about my health endlessly. Aside from D, I don't have any other symptoms. Hopefully, the doc will have some good insights.


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

If the doc makes sure there's nothing awful going on in there, please check out food sensitivities. I had none when I was very young but they got worse and worse the older I got. Lactose, FODMAPs, salicylates, sulfites, the list goes on. You may have to go on an elimination diet to see if you're reacting to a food you could easily eat before. Good luck!


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Lorelei, I think it's a combo of stress and something I'm eating to be honest. Feel like I'm way too young to have anything like cancer going on but it's still scary because I did the Google thing and every thing you click on screams cancer cancer cancer if you have different bowel movements. I am going to try the diet hopefully soon.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

It's a good thing that you have made an appointment. Please, have a colonoscopy done. Then, you can rule out cancer, and feel much more relieved.

Googling symptoms to find a disease isn't really an acceptable method. A doctor's diagnosis is what you want. Make a list of your symptoms, and experiences beforehand, so you can help your doctor to get a clear understanding of everything you are experiencing.

Depending on your doctor, they may know about the human microbome, and they may not. Be prepared to help them understand that your symptoms are not "all in your head". The medical community used to think that IBS was often "all in a patients head". However, that is outdated. Understanding the Human Microbiome and how these bacteria play such a role in our health, gives one a much better understanding. For one reason or another, your ecosystem has lost species, or is out of balance, which in turn affects your health. Anxiety has been connected with dysbosis or damage to this ecosystem, so has IBS.


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you for the kind advice I think the worry is probably making the symptoms worse as well. I have an appointment with a GI Doc tomorrow. Is there anything I should ask for or about?


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Whenever I have a doctor's appointment, I encourage them to read Dr. Martin Blaser's book, "Missing Microbes". ( I have stage 3 kidney disease).

Have your complete notes with you, to help them diagnose you properly.

You could consider asking them If they know what a fecal microbiome transplant is (FMT). Remember first ; the FDA only allows FMTs to be done for re-current C. Diff. For any other disease, it has to have an IND, and be part of a clinical trial. So, your doctor won't be able to perform an FMT for you.

You could question them to see if they are willing to help you test a donor, in case you decide to do a home FMT, someday. You could ask them, after your diagnosis, if you could get an Rx for an intestinal targeted antibiotic; such as Xifaxan. Thus, you would have one available, should you choose to do an FMT.

You can start by reading everything you can find on the Human Microbiome. You can even Google : the human microbiome and IBS. There is quite a bit out there, if one keeps looking. You can start researching FMTs. The PowerofPoop website is good, so is The Fecal Transplant Foundation website.


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. I am just trying to take this a step at a time. I'm sure the doc will have some good advice on this.


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

Went to doc today, he is very confident there is nothing else but IBS. Said due to my age it's extremely unlikely to be cancer. Testing CBC, thyroid,hepatic function, celiac, and H Pylori. Also prescribed me levsin and do an elimination diet with food diary. Next follow up is 6 weeks from now.


----------



## Ismaila (Mar 29, 2016)

It will just get worse if you do not go to the doctor and see it is not cancer! It was like that for me - I would be scared to go, not mentally or psychologically able to wait for the results, and then I would just keep on ruminating about it. And the brain - gut connection is so strong ( nerves ending in most of our gut, too - told by my psychiatrists), that it will just perpetuate Diarrhea.

You are not losing weight; you do not have blood. You are 31. Chances for you to have cancer are pretty much close to 0. Once you check what is wrong ( many other things far, far smaller than cancer), you will know how to deal with it.

I have suffered from IBS for many years. A have been on and off on anti-depressants, anti-anxiety, fiber, peppermint oil capsules... to name only few. But what really finished me was a strong course of notorious antibiotic called Clindamycin, and I ended up with C Diff infection. Another long course of antibiotics to treat that was a nuclear bomb dropped in my gut. So, now my IBS is worse, and now I even have pain, which I did not have before the infection - although , according to the multiple GIs and my symptoms, the infection is gone. And I always - literally always - think about my stomach, and what would happen next. Sure way to go crazy.

I am now doing tons of new tests currently, and I dread them but if I do not do it, this will never stop. So - just bite the bullet and go do the tests. If you are fine ( which I am sure you are), you will get piece of mind and start dealing with the IBS. and, God forbid, if something is wrong - then, well, you must get help, right? Just do it.

All the best to you,

Ismaila


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Ismailia. Thanks so much for the kind words. I saw the doc last week and tests for h Pylori, celiac wee negative. He said my kidneys and thyroid are fine and my CBC shows nothing abnormal. He is leaning toward IBS heavily and was very nice he also took time to talk to me. I have a follow up on a few weeks to see progress and he also put me on Levsin 3x daily. I have not had any D outbursts in a week or so but my stomach is burbly and anxious. Pretty sure I'm driving my wife nuts. Trying to relax and not fixate also started riding my bike again.


----------

